# [AR, Fayetteville]Seeking a 3R Game



## aland (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the U of A in Fayetteville, AR, and interested in playing D&D 3R with maybe 2 years' experience. Though the chance might be small, is there anyone playing D&D in or around the U of A?


----------



## Dathalas (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, Aland!  I live up in Springdale, so we're practically neighbors.    I'm playing 4e D&D, so I can't really help you out that way ... but you might want to looking for people over at the NWARPG (Northwest Arkansas Roleplaying Gamers) forum: NWARPG.org :: Northwest Arkansas Roleplaying Gamers    I post on there as Roy.  Hope to see you around!


----------



## aland (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you, Dathalas. Finally found the group! I'll wait until the administrator active my account and seems like I just missed a 3R campaign in the university. A pity >_<


----------

